# Motorhome temporary storage



## 117175 (Oct 4, 2008)

New member to the site, and fairly new to Motorhoming. 
Took the vehicle to the south of France last month, and found a place to leave it till just before Christmas, when we intend to pick it up and carry on with the adventure.
Having left it near Marseille, we now find we can't get the flight back there at Christmas, so we'll have to find another way down, but we've got a couple of months to do some research. Any suggestions please?
We intend to go on through Nice/Cannes into Italy and perhaps get to see Milan, Florence and Pisa (any other suggestions?)
We then want to leave it somewhere secure near an airport we can get home from first week January, (Pisa looks OK) and then we'll go back first week February to spend a week bringing it home.
Any suggestions please for secure storage near a suitable airport?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Ferdie said:


> New member to the site, and fairly new to Motorhoming.
> Took the vehicle to the south of France last month, and found a place to leave it till just before Christmas, when we intend to pick it up and carry on with the adventure.
> Having left it near Marseille, we now find we can't get the flight back there at Christmas, so we'll have to find another way down, but we've got a couple of months to do some research. Any suggestions please?
> We intend to go on through Nice/Cannes into Italy and perhaps get to see Milan, Florence and Pisa (any other suggestions?)
> ...


Could you not get a flight to Nice (Easyjet) and then take the train to Marseille?

As for leaving your MH in Italy. It may be an idea to leave it on a site. This is something you could enquire about before heading off. If you can find an ACSI CC site, it should only cost 14 Euro a night...or less.

How do you get on with insurance cover for leaving your MH overseas?

Doug


----------



## 117175 (Oct 4, 2008)

Doug
Thanks for the tip.
I've agreed 165 Euro total for the 3 months in France, so 14 euro a night would be expensive comparatively for the month.
I'm looking at flights to Nice or maybe Perpignon to get back at Christmas - fortunately I have time to try to find a flight from Manchester which is only 20 minutes from home.
Ferdie


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Do I take it from your non answer of Dougs' question about insurance that it is insured with "It'llbeallrightherestopworrying.co.uk" 

We couldn't find an insurance co. to cover us for leaving the van abroad, when touring, unless it was in an emergency and the storage had to be booked through them.

So if you have got one it would be of interest.

Steve


----------

